# GTR- Finance?



## anel2ka (Nov 14, 2013)

Not meaning to pry into personal financial matters, however, how do most of you end up paying for your GTRs?

Is there anything wrong with using cheap finance to fund a GTR purchase?


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

I personally paid cash, but don't see anything wrong with cheap finance/loans.
Just bought my son his first car at the weekend on a personal loan at 3%(hes making the Payments)


----------



## Chris**** (Apr 27, 2017)

A loan will be a lot less Apr than car finance. Some deals can be done, but ultimately 6% seems pretty good these days. With some going up to well over 20! 

Depends on what year and price you are looking at, but on a 15 plate etc, you can still do pcp. Brings the monthly payment down.

Depends what you are happy with.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I did mine in 3 ways:

a) Sold my previous car (went to the dealer from whom I'd originally purchased it from).

b) A few k in savings

c) borrowed the rest on a personal loan

Watch the amount of loan, it's gets (or did when I took one almost 4 years ago now) a bit silly. If I borrowed £15,000 the APR was 4.9%, but if I borrowed £14,999 the APR was 8.9% (or there abouts). So for borrowing an extra £1, it would have cost me almost twice as much in total interest payments over the term of the loan.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How much do you need to borrow as there are cheaper ways?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cash here too. Else you end up getting fleeced. :tard:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

You have to look at cost of finance and decide if that cost is worth it too you, I looked at all options when buying mine and the cost of personal finance plus what I had in my pocket was way lower than a pcp deal would have cost me.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Personally I paid cash although I don't see anything wrong whatsoever in getting a loan or finance (so long as you get a good rate). Sometimes it makes more sense to leave yourself with a cash lump sum should anything go wrong if the cost of borrowing is cheap. For example I've seen offers of a £10k loan at a cost of only £3-400 interest over 3 years which is nothing really. 

I do think there was a stigma associated with financing cars and a lot of people still look down on people who get credit rather than purchasing outright, my view is that is quite a stuck up way of looking at things and sometimes it makes more sense to borrow at a low rate and leave yourself with cash that could be of more use (I.e. Investments to make more money or even repairs).


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Exactly


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I would not finance any car, but thats me,imo they do not seem to be selling very well at the minute and if things do not change the prices will be dropping, you could end up owing a lot more than the car is worth ....


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Life is risky


----------



## Cro (Jul 21, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> I would not finance any car, but thats me,imo they do not seem to be selling very well at the minute and if things do not change the prices will be dropping, you could end up owing a lot more than the car is worth ....


Surely thats just winter months in general Terry


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

There seems to be a lot of DBA s for sale from 50-55k from MY12-15 I would have imagines a bigger price difference for 3 years older/newer


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

I predict a substantial pricing adjustment coming up in the next year. hopefully im wrong


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

Cash for me - you're not even losing money on it, given my car's value has held steady for 4.5 years!


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

I bought mine with my savings which i got from selling previous car and saving for the rest.

But i don't see anything wrong with a cheap APR loan to get what you want now instead of years of saving.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

terry lloyd said:


> I predict a substantial pricing adjustment coming up in the next year. hopefully im wrong


How come?


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Henry 145 said:


> How come?


Just my thoughts , its turning into a buyers market, more cars available than buyers, most cars on here and other car sales sites are taking a long time to sell (privately) more second hand my17 cars will be coming on the market pushing the rest down


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

terry lloyd said:


> Henry 145 said:
> 
> 
> > How come?
> ...


For religious reasons I can't take an interest based loan so I am saving up to buy one. I was told by a dealer that apparently nissan have advised nissan authorised dealers to offer a lower price on the older gtr so the prices are likely to drop. That was around 6 months or so ago. Not sure how true that is but the price of the my15 definitely seems to have dropped below the £60k mark. 

I hope they drop alittle further by the time I'm ready to buy one!


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Saved up for a bit and paid cash. You can save quicker by making some cuts in your daily living, like cutting off the heating to the kids bedroom, buying less food for the family, cut your wife's hair off to save hairdressing costs etc.

Worked for me anyway.


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

I bought our family car (Kuga) with a personal loan at 3%, not worth spendijg your own at that rate..


----------



## NELLEE (Mar 8, 2014)

:chuckle:


Imran said:


> For religious reasons I can't take an interest based loan so I am saving up to buy one. I was told by a dealer that apparently nissan have advised nissan authorised dealers to offer a lower price on the older gtr so the prices are likely to drop. That was around 6 months or so ago. Not sure how true that is but the price of the my15 definitely seems to have dropped below the £60k mark.
> 
> I hope they drop alittle further by the time I'm ready to buy one!


Are you sure he just wasn't trying to get rid of you :chuckle:


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

[/QUOTE]

Are you sure he just wasn't trying to get rid of you







[/QUOTE]


Lol! No, he was trying to persuade me to go for the my17 models on finance ( he had 2 in stock at the time, a black one £72k and katsura orange £80k) rather than the my14 model which was about £58k.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Well obviously, there is way more markup for a deal in a new one than a used one


----------

